

Anonymous taking down Facebook Nov 5 2011 (or so they say....) - ahsanhilal
http://www.facebook.com/l/1AQCIEDrKAQDukey_QxsFM1ZI748pkoR_B5dAqvT0SNvG3w/www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWQTS8zqYXU&feature=player_embedded

======
gasull
Fake: <https://twitter.com/#!/anonops/status/101152229087657984>

